
Optimize Batch Inserts of Parent-Child Relationships and Batch per Transaction - AnghelLeonard
https://github.com/AnghelLeonard/Hibernate-SpringBoot/tree/master/HibernateSpringBootBatchInsertOrderBatchPerTransaction
======
AnghelLeonard
Can you please be more clear. I mean, if somebody puts a video from YouTube,
he cannot put another video because it is from Youtube a well? Or, if somebody
puts an article from his blog, he cannot put another article because the root-
URL is the same? I am asking you because I put different applications from the
same GitHub repo, but there are different applications. Of course, there is
the same GitHub repo, but there is not the same application. I didn't put the
app twice (or, I did it mistakenly).

------
verdverm
Posting the same content repeatedly is looked down on by HN, fyi

You posted this twice in one day, but many of your submissions look
duplicated, and all seem to go the the same GitHub repo

